# High Capacity mags for Cougar?



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a Cougar in 45 ACP that looks like it would accept a larger capacity magazine than the 8 shot that came with the gun. Does Beretta offer such a thing?


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

Somebody made a comment to me that kind of changed my way of thinking. I have a 9000s and inquired about larger mags, but the response came - "Why put largers mags in a compact gun and ruin the advantge of the smaller size?". Good food for thought.


----------



## gramps (Nov 24, 2007)

That's the thing about the Cougar - the grip really isn't that compact. I'm a little confused as to why it holds 15 9mm, but only 10 .40, and 8? .45... When a Glock 23 holds 13 .40s. Just the design I guess. A Stoeger Cougar is my first handgun, and the 15 vs. 10 ammo capacity definitely made me go for the 9mm (well, that and ammo cost).


----------

